# Measles risk possible from Sea-Tac airport traveler



## CHamilton (Jan 25, 2013)

> Measles risk possible from airport traveler
> 
> Many travelers at Sea-Tac Airport on Jan. 18 may have been exposed to measles from a contagious traveler.
> 
> ...


----------



## PacificStarlight (Jan 25, 2013)

As long as he wasn't on light rail, im fine.


----------

